

Google Labs Image Swirl - dabent
http://image-swirl.googlelabs.com/

======
edge17
i don't get it

~~~
AndrewDucker
It's doing a Google image search, grouping the images by similarity (either by
context or image similarity, or possibly both) and then displaying them,
complete with links presumably based on that similarity.

